# flickering bare light bulb



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

This year I wanted to have a flickering light bulb hanging from the inside ceiling; hoping it'll look creeepy from the outside. So, I put this together. Will use an outdoor extension cord on H'ween night so the bulb hangs better (and not at an angle  Sorry, no video. But imagine it flickering off and on every 3-4 seconds. 

Also, tried using the flasher with strobe lights and a night-light last year to make lightning, but couldn't get it to look right. So, used the flasher on this instead. Only had it plugged in for a couple of minutes and it worked great. But, I'm not responsible for fires. lol



















thanks for looking.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

cool idea


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never seen a "flasher" before. Clearly, I am an electronics nube. That is cool and easy. It will be copied. Thanks!


----------



## Mayhem Mistress (Aug 22, 2009)

Pretty cool Cathy. I had no idea what a flasher was either - well, not this type of flasher anyway. I think I might have to go get me some of those.


----------



## yadico2001 (Jun 25, 2011)

*cool idea bro*

where do i find the flicker adapter?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

yadico2001 said:


> where do i find the flicker adapter?


I found mine at a little mom & pop type hardware store. Have heard that you can find similiar flashers during Christmas, but don't know that for fact.


----------



## yadico2001 (Jun 25, 2011)

FOUND 2 SOURCES FOR THE PARTS.
Amazon.com: Pin Flasher: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31m-HL-neFL
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=30905


----------

